# Bernie Cooper Nicked!



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

DALTON BODYBUILDER ARRESTED IN GERMANY ON DRUG CHARGES



Last updated at 16:37, Friday, 11 January 2013
​
*A VETERAN bodybuilder and Furness gym owner has been arrested while abroad on suspicion of smuggling drugs.*








DRUG CHARGES: Bernie Cooper

Bernie Cooper was arrested in Bavaria, in south west Germany, on Monday on suspicion of attempting to smuggle drugs, the Evening Mail understands.

A Foreign Office spokeswoman said: "We can confirm the arrest of a British national on January 7 in Bavaria."

The spokesman added the Foreign Office would provide Mr Cooper with consular assistance should he require it.

Mr Cooper owns Bernie's Gym, in Chapel Street, Dalton, where he has helped coach and advise countless people get into shape and pursue bodybuilding.

During his decorated career in the sport, he has continually defeated men many years his junior to win a raft of titles.

He reached a national audience in 2007 when he featured on the BBC television programme Bodybuilding Pensioners - a documentary which focused on senior citizens who live for working out and competing in contests.

The Evening Mail reported in October 2006 how Mr Cooper achieved his ultimate ambition by being crowned Mr Universe, when he was filmed for the same documentary.

Aged 60 at the time, he landed the National Amateur Bodybuilding Association's over-50s title at that event, held in Southport, beating competitors from the UK, Germany, Australia, Mexico, Holland, Brazil and Poland with a unanimous decision from the seven judges.

He told the Evening Mail at the time: "This is my best ever achievement in bodybuilding. Mr Universe is the ultimate prize in this sport.

"It's like winning an Olympic medal, it's that kind of standard.

"Only one other guy from the UK has ever won it in this age category before, that was two years ago."

Among the other numerous accolades to his name, Mr Cooper has been crowned Mr Cumbria, World Champion and won gold in the Commonwealth Championships.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

It does say what drugs ?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

A friend of mine who knows the guy said he got caught either going or leaving with steroids, which in my opinion is an idiotic thing to do. His gf was meant to have been well massive, couldn't she have got him anything?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Most prob steroids...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Cant believe that, bit silly to do that really.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Oh his bird is a beast!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

DB said:


> Oh his bird is a beast!!


Pics of the so called beast please


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jd123 said:


> Pics of the so called beast please


Tried but my broadband shut me off for beastiality!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

DB said:


> Tried but my broadband shut me off for beastiality!


Is it that bad? Ha give me names? They haven't shut mine off yet


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jd123 said:


> Is it that bad? Ha give me names? They haven't shut mine off yet


Don't know her name matey I'm afraid


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

There's a picture of Bernie & his Mrs on this board started by Avril. Thread is "great weekend in southport at NABBA brits"


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

fook me his bird is a beast ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I never knew he was married to kai greene


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Be nice Children, Bernie is a good guy, very approachable and would be hurt reading all this crap!

His lady is German, a Competitive Bodybuilder and also a nice person.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Yup, met both of them a few times, lovely folks

He no longer runs the gym from what i remember, am sure its Chapelle who has taken over? not sure if thats on paper or owt, but she also, is a lovely lass and was part of the babyfaced bodybuilders documentry.

Anyways, not a nice thing to be busted for, hope it works out ok for him.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Didn't realise Germany was that strict on steroid laws....assumed it was similar to here?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sure this board would be a far better place if it had members like Bernie around but what is the chance of that when people make offensive remarks about their family,friends and close associates.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

German fukers......


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Shame really


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

they make out hes smuggled heroin, why dont they say hormones??


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

A shame. I met Bernie at the British a couple yrs or so back. Nice guy.

Anyone cvnting him off on here will be gone, no fvcking around.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> Be nice Children, Bernie is a good guy, very approachable and would be hurt reading all this crap!
> 
> His lady is German, a Competitive Bodybuilder and also a nice person.


Couldn't agree more mate.

Hope he gets a bit of luck


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ridiculous laws on AAS at the moment, it annoys the hell outta me when stuff like this happens and real crimes go uninvestigated... hope Bernie gets off on a technicality.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Got off a GBH trial on a tech. Awesome when that happens, cvnt deserved it anyhow.

What the fvck you still up for????

Got her snoring upstairs and the two dogs snoring down here


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Robsta said:


> A shame. I met Bernie at the British a couple yrs or so back. Nice guy.
> 
> Anyone cvnting him off on here will be gone, no fvcking around.


Ban DB then

I would but I'm scared of him?

Challenge.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Ridiculous laws on AAS at the moment, it annoys the hell outta me when stuff like this happens and real crimes go uninvestigated... hope Bernie gets off on a technicality.


Are you based in Germany mate? What are the laws if u don't mind me asking?

Cheers


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

SierraAlpha said:


> Are you based in Germany mate? What are the laws if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> Cheers


The German Artzneimittelgesetz (AMG) law provides an exhaustive list of all banned substances inclusing prohormones, drugs like tamoxifen and clomifen. However, in the end of the list of anabolic steroids it lists Andere mit anabol-androgenen Steroiden verwandte Stoffe, meaning other substances related with AAS.

So it is somewhat questionable if anything with hormonal effects can be sold in Germany. I presume they will not go to extremes because then they would have to ban soya for its phytoestrogens or margarine for precursors. Anyway, here is the list:

I. Anabole Stoffe

1. Anabol-androgene Steroide

a) Exogene anabol-androgene Steroide

1-Androstendiol

1-Androstendion

Bolandiol

Bolasteron

Boldenon

Boldion

Calusteron

Clostebol

Danazol

Dehydrochlormethyltestosteron

Desoxymethyltestosteron

Drostanolon

Ethylestrenol

Fluoxymesteron

Formebolon

Furazabol

Gestrinon

4-Hydroxytestosteron

Mestanolon

Mesterolon

Metandienon

Metenolon

Methandriol

Methasteron

Methyldienolon

Methyl-1-testosteron

Methylnortestosteron

Methyltestosteron

Metribolon, synonym Methyltrienolon

Miboleron

Nandrolon

19-Norandrostendion

Norboleton

Norclostebol

Norethandrolon

Oxabolon

Oxandrolon

Oxymesteron

Oxymetholon

Prostanozol

Quinbolon

Stanozolol

Stenbolon

1-Testosteron

Tetrahydrogestrinon

Trenbolon

Andere mit anabol-androgenen Steroiden verwandte Stoffe

B) Endogene anabol-androgene Steroide

Androstendiol

Androstendion

Androstanolon, synonym Dihydrotestosteron

Prasteron, synonym Dehydroepiandrosteron (DHEA)

Testosteron

2. Andere anabole Stoffe

Clenbuterol

Selektive Androgen-Rezeptor-Modulatoren (SARMs)

Tibolon

Zeranol

Zilpaterol

II. Peptidhormone, Wachstumsfaktoren und verwandte Stoffe

1. Erythropoese stimulierende Stoffe

Erythropoetin human (EPO)

Epoetin alfa, beta, delta, omega, theta, zeta und analoge rekombinante humane::Erythropoetine

Darbepoetin alfa (dEPO)

Methoxy-Polyethylenglycol-Epoetin beta, synonym PEG-Epoetin beta, Continuous::Erythropoiesis Receptor Activator (CERA)

Hematide, synonym Penginesatide

2. Choriongonadotropin (CG) und Luteinisierendes Hormon (LH)

Choriongonadotropin (HCG)

Choriogonadotropin alfa

Lutropin alfa

3. Insuline

4. Corticotropine

Corticotropin

Tetracosactid

5. Wachstumshormon, Releasingfaktoren, Releasingpeptide und Wachstumsfaktoren

Somatropin, synonym Wachstumshormon human, Growth Hormone (GH)

Somatrem, synonym Somatotropin (methionyl), human

Wachstumshormon-Releasingfaktoren, synonym Growth Hormone Releasing Hormones (GHRH)

Sermorelin

Somatorelin

Wachstumshormon-Releasingpeptide, synonym Growth Hormone Releasing Peptides (GHRP)

Mecasermin, synonym Insulin-ähnlicher Wachstumsfaktor 1, Insulin-like Growth Factor-1 (IGF-1)

IGF-1-Analoga

III. Hormon-Antagonisten und -Modulatoren

1. Aromatasehemmer

Aminoglutethimid

Anastrozol

Androsta-1,4,6-trien-3,17-dion, synonym Androstatriendion

4-Androsten-3,6,17-trion (6-oxo)

Exemestan

Formestan

Letrozol

Testolacton

2. Selektive Estrogen-Rezeptor-Modulatoren (SERMs)

Raloxifen

Tamoxifen

Toremifen

3. Andere antiestrogen wirkende Stoffe

Clomifen

Cyclofenil

Fulvestrant

4. Myostatinfunktionen verändernde Stoffe

Myostatinhemmer

Stamulumab

IV. Stoffe für ein Gendoping

PPAR? (Peroxisome Proliferator Activated Receptor Delta)-Agonisten, synonym PPAR-delta-Agonisten

GW 501516, synonym GW 1516

AMPK (PPAR?-AMP-activated protein kinase)-Axis-Agonisten

Aminoimidazole Carboxamide Riboside (AICAR).

Die Aufzählung schließt die verschiedenen Salze, Ester, Ether, Isomere, Mischungen von Isomeren, Komplexe oder Derivate mit ein.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

SierraAlpha said:


> Are you based in Germany mate? What are the laws if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> Cheers


The list above are all classed as class a drugs and can do time for even having them.


----------



## SierraAlpha (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice info cheers bud!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fcuk me I thought the Nazi State finished years ago.

Have to try and control every aspect of everyone's lives don't they, fvcking jackbooted cvnts.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Ban DB then.
> 
> Or are you scared of him?
> 
> Challenge.


Can you point out to me where he was cvnting Bernie off mate?

Ill get you a stool if you can't reach  .


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

SierraAlpha said:


> Are you based in Germany mate? What are the laws if u don't mind me asking?
> 
> Cheers


 @44carl44 answered really well, great info! I'm not in Germany, am back and forth between the UK and Italy (although more in the UK at the moment) but do have some Dutch and Germany family and connections... am not sure about the law over the rest of Europe but France is also a crazy place for anything and probably the worst, with many OTC supp's over here being restricted over there... I believe even creatine is banned for OTC sales.


----------



## Stevie M (Jun 26, 2007)

Met Bernie about 3 years ago at his gym in Dalton (above a tattoo shop that I was going for) - It was freezing cold and the tattoist was late... Bernie invited us up for a drink and got talking about training... He's such an awesome, kind fella - hoping to god that he manages to get out of this... Why the hell do bad things happen to nice guys...


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

DALTON BODYBUILDER 'HAD YEAR'S SUPPLY' OF STEROIDS

Last updated at 16:40, Friday, 18 January 2013

A BODYBUILDER arrested on suspicion of drug smuggling in Germany had a year's supply of steroids in his luggage, according to police.

HAUL: An image of anabolic steroids which German customs officers say they confiscated from Dalton bodybuilder Bernie Cooper's luggage

2 of 2 Photos

Bernie Cooper, owner of Bernie's Gym in Chapel Street, was stopped by customs officers in Munich

Airport on Monday January 7.

Mr Cooper was travelling on a flight from Egypt with a German woman when he was searched by officials.

Thomas Meister, spokesman for the customs office in Munich, said the veteran bodybuilder had more than one thousand ampoules and tablets of anabolic steroids in his suitcase.

He confirmed the haul was the largest quantity of steroids discovered in Munich Airport over the past three years.

Mr Cooper has been in jail since his arrest, and will remain in custody pending the completion of a German customs investigation. His companion is not being remanded in custody as she is a German citizen.

According to Mr Meister, if Mr Cooper is found guilty of drug smuggling he could face a lengthy prison sentence in Germany.

A Foreign Office spokeswoman said: "We can confirm the arrest of a British national on January 7 in Bavaria."

The spokeswoman added the Foreign Office would provide Mr Cooper with consular assistance should he require it.

Mr Cooper has picked up a raft of titles in the sport of bodybuilding, including Mr Universe in the National Amateur Bodybuilding Association's over 50s event in Southport, in 2006.

Aged 60 at the time, he beat off competition from Germany, Australia, Mexico Holland, Brazil and Poland to bag the title with a unanimous decision from seven judges.

He also received national attention when he featured on BBC TV documentary Bodybuilding Pensioners the following year.

According to drugs advice website www.talktofrank.com, anabolic steroids, which are used to help build up muscle tissue, can cause high blood pressure and increase the risk of illness and death due to liver failure, stroke or heart attack.

They can also lead to increased aggression and sexual problems in men.

Steroids are considered Class C in the UK, which means possession for personal use is legal, but possession with intent to supply is punishable with up to 14 years in prison and


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

If he had a years worth of steroids on him, then he's not the smartest bloke. He broke the law of the country that he was in, he got punished. I don't know why people are defending him, he's clearly done wrong.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's obvious what's happened here, he has been Egypt and stocked up on Cido's, unfortunately has been caught by German customs.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Wondie if British customs would have stopped him with 1000 amps and what their action would have been.

Legal to bring back over for personal use but 1000 amps stretching it a bit.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Even at 3 Grams a week (12 ampules)a thousand ampules is is 83 weeks on course........it's stretching personal use a bit i suppose

i cansee why its nice to stock up but the authorities even in the uk wouldnt let that go i dont think


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The Project said:


> DALTON BODYBUILDER 'HAD YEAR'S SUPPLY' OF STEROIDS
> 
> Last updated at 16:40, Friday, 18 January 2013
> 
> ...


now that's dedication


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't know the bloke, but seems to be held in high regards as a nice guy. Wish him the best of luck.

Article with the photos btw: http://www.nwemail.co.uk/news/dalton/dalton-bodybuilder-had-year-s-supply-of-steroids-1.1028544?referrerPath=home


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

my only real issue with this is bernie was transitting through germany??

or was he staying there a while?

if he was shooting through - what is the issue? Not like he was going to flog them to the hun


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Not without putting cyanide in the cvnts first.

Kraut fvckers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Robsta said:


> Not without putting cyanide in the cvnts first.
> 
> Kraut fvckers.


Fan of the Germans mate?


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Bernie Cooper is an inspiration . Enough said


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bern was released with a small fine , seams they released it was for himself and not resale , bern is back in uk and training again


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Bernie Cooper was arrested in Bavaria, in south west Germany, on Monday on suspicion of attempting to smuggle drugs,





> Bernie Cooper is an inspiration . Enough said


yes a great inspiration !! to aspiring bodybuilders


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Any news on what happened in the end?


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Any news on what happened in the end?


why are you in trouble?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Bunp from 2 years ago lol


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

strong bump


----------



## Mrboredom (Sep 18, 2019)

Wow this is interesting reading as he is my neighbor

☺


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrboredom said:


> Wow this is interesting reading as he is my neighbor
> 
> ☺


 It's almost a 7 year old story!

More interesting than that I is that I was once stood next to him in the urinal at the NABBA Universe in Southport and he managed to splash everywhere including over my shoes! I beat the living shite out of him! No, wait a minute........... I let it go. Discretion the better part of valour and all that......


----------



## Mrboredom (Sep 18, 2019)

Kazza61 said:


> It's almost a 7 year old story!
> 
> More interesting than that I is that I was once stood next to him in the urinal at the NABBA Universe in Southport and he managed to splash everywhere including over my shoes! I beat the living shite out of him! No, wait a minute........... I let it go. Discretion the better part of valour and all that......


 Ha ha he looks really old......he's had heart problems too....probably the steroids


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

He is really old.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Uriel said:


> Even at 3 Grams a week (12 ampules)a thousand ampules is is 83 weeks on course........it's stretching personal use a bit i suppose
> 
> i cansee why its nice to stock up but the authorities even in the uk wouldnt let that go i dont think


 It's not legal to bring back for personal use anymore buddy it's class C now


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Jay500 said:


> It's not legal to bring back for personal use anymore buddy it's class C now


 https://www.gov.uk/penalties-drug-possession-dealing


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fina said:


> https://www.gov.uk/penalties-drug-possession-dealing


 Was about to look that up myself, was wondering when the f**k did that change :lol:


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Fina said:


> https://www.gov.uk/penalties-drug-possession-dealing


 Was on about to import them , bring them into the country.. class C now so you need a prescription to import them. You used to be able to import for personal but then they put them up to class C to stop that , you used to get taxed on parcels if they found them at customs now they get confiscated and destroyed or you get prosecuted


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Believe it's still ok to bring them back yourself , just not to have them shipped to you


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

No mate they will confiscate them unless you have a valid prescription. Trust me @rbduk I used to have guys coming back from Poland with the omnadren 250 from jelfa and if they had less than 15 packs they would let them walk through but now they give them a seizure notice saying they have 28days to produce a valid prescription or they will be destroyed. Same with parcels on the seizure notes they send in the post it says the same , and then even with a prescription the import tax makes it not worth while as you could buy them here for around the same cost . You know I I'm dealing with this sort of s**t on the regular rdbuk


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jay500 said:


> No mate they will confiscate them unless you have a valid prescription. Trust me @rbduk I used to have guys coming back from Poland with the omnadren 250 from jelfa and if they had less than 15 packs they would let them walk through but now they give them a seizure notice saying they have 28days to produce a valid prescription or they will be destroyed. Same with parcels on the seizure notes they send in the post it says the same , and then even with a prescription the import tax makes it not worth while as you could buy them here for around the same cost . You know I I'm dealing with this sort of s**t on the regular rdbuk


 f**k me! I'll write off any plans of bringing stuff back when in the right countries for it then. Not worth the risk!


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

You're wrong Jay500.

Buying them online will have them seized, at customs but importing in person a number for personal use (no set number) is allowed. I passed through Heathrow 4 days ago with a small amount in hand baggage, was checked and passed.


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

Fina said:


> You're wrong Jay500.
> 
> Buying them online will have them seized, at customs but importing in person a number for personal use (no set number) is allowed. I passed through Heathrow 4 days ago with a small amount in hand baggage, was checked and passed.


 Fair play then buddy but I've had numerous guys stoped coming back from Poland bring me seizure notices , Not bothered for the around the last 3 years I just get Raw these days much cheaper and I know the quality then


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fight fight fight fight fight!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jay500 said:


> I just get Raw these days much cheaper and I know the quality then


 How do you know the quality?


----------



## Jay500 (Sep 22, 2019)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How do you know the quality?


 There rested by chromatography mass spectrometry and only thing I ever had come in poor quality was some EQ but to be fair that could of got contaminated by my self as it's some messy s**t


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Jay500 said:


> Fair play then buddy but I've had numerous guys stoped coming back from Poland bring me seizure notices , Not bothered for the around the last 3 years I just get Raw these days much cheaper and I know the quality then


 Presumably they went over the personal quantity limit, which is pulled from thin air on a case by case basis as I understand.


----------

